# Network Bridge "does not have valid IP configuration"



## Herbie7690 (Jan 3, 2014)

I do not understand much about how internet connections work, but I'll try my best to describe the scenario 

I am connected to my wireless router through my laptop (windows 8) and I have setup a network bridge from my laptop to my PS3, as my PS3 does not connect to the wireless. When I did this at first, it worked for about 30 minutes after experimenting with things a bit, but it will not connect again.

My connection to the internet from my laptop is fine. but the network bridge connection is labelled as limited.

When I open the information on the network bridge, it comes up with this information:

IPv4 connectivity: No Network Access
IPv6 connectivity: No Network Access
Media State: Connected

And when I check out the connection details, the spaces next to IPv4 default gateway, and IPv4 DNS server (and a couple of others which I don't think are relevant) are blank.

If someone could help me fix this problem, it would be great, however if it cant be easily fixed, it won't be a problem as it is only my PS3.

I am happy to answer any other questions about additional details or clarification.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

you have the laptop and the PS3 connected together by a cable connection - correct 
and you are bridging the wireless connection to the LAN cable connection on the laptop

out of interest why does the wireless on the ps3 not work ? - we maybe able to look into that - but first

heres how to use ICS ( internet connection sharing ) and bridge connections on windows 8

*Windows 8
---------*
* Bridging two network connections: for windows 8 *
http://windows7themes.net/networking-questions-how-to-bridge-connections-in-windows-8-properly.html


----------



## Herbie7690 (Jan 3, 2014)

Yes, that is correct.

Honestly, I have no idea why the wireless would not work on my ps3, but I tried so many things and none of them seemed to work. I thought that since the bridge connection worked once, it would work again so I have been focused on fixing that.

I have done all the steps in that link to create my network bridge.

Attached is some details about the connection.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

have you removed the bridge and then redo 
making sure you click on the LAN and wireless to bridge

Control Panel>
Network and Internet>
Network and Sharing Center>
Manage network connections>
Right-click the network bridge that you want to remove, and then click Delete.


----------



## Herbie7690 (Jan 3, 2014)

Yes, I have tried that several times, as well as resetting the wireless router, the computer, and the ps3


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

ok - so maybe we should try and get the wireless working and see how we got on for a while

on a laptop - next to the PS3 - lets see a wireless stumbler screen shot

now we have two programs to do that

xirrus and inSSIDer - unfortunately these are getting harder to find a free version 
*xirrus *
requires a none webbased email - gmail/hotmail/yahoo etc 
But I have posted a direct link 
*inSSIDer* 
has just released version 4 and thats paid for 
the direct download - should still install version 3 which is free

sorry for this - but things like this keep changing, i'm researching other open source (free) stumblers at the moment

in the mean time - i have included below , the details for inSSIDer and Xirrus 
use the direct links only and see if one works

Then I want to see what sort of signal level you are getting near to the PS3 and if it will provide a robust connection

its always possible the PS3 has a networking hardware fault of somekind

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* Run inSSIDer for home Wi-Fi Inspector  
Download and install*

If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to copy the program across to the faulty PC
Save the file to a USB flash drive or other removable media. Plug it into the working computer with internet access and copy the file and install the program. 
You will now need to take a screen shot and copy that back to the working PC and attach the screen shot in a reply on the forum here.

If you do not have another PC - do you have a phone connected to the internet - can you photograph the result and post the image in a reply

(There is also an andriod & Mac OS X download )

http://www.metageek.net/products/inssider/

download here ( Vista, 7 & 8 )
http://files.metageek.net/downloads/inSSIDer-installer.msi

download here ( XP & Netbooks )
http://files.metageek.net/downloads/inSSIDer-Installer-2.1.6.1394.msi

Then run and install the program - on a wireless enabled PC/Laptop

click on networks on the top menu

post a screen shot of the program running.

*post which SSID name is yours, if connected it will show up with a large blue star
*

To post a screen shot of the active window.

*Windows XP*
Hold the Alt key and press the PrtScn key. Open the Windows PAINT application (Start> All Programs> Accessories> Paint) and Paste the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file.

*Vista or Windows 7*
you can use the "snipping tool" which is found in Start> All programs> Accessories> Snipping Tool
http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/tutorials/how-to-use-the-windows-snipping-tool/

*Windows 8*
you can use the snipping tool > Open Snipping Tool (From the Windows 8 Start Screen, type "snip" and press enter.
>Press the Esc. key.
>go back to your Windows 8 start screen - Swipe from left or press Window Button
>Press Ctrl+PrntScr button to use Snipping Tool
see here
http://www.pcadvisor.co.uk/opinion/windows/3415854/how-take-screenshot-in-windows-8/
http://www.pcadvisor.co.uk/how-to/windows/3405830/how-take-screenshot-in-windows-8/

To upload the screen shot to the forum, open the full reply window ("Go Advanced" button) and use the Manage Attachments button to upload it here.
Full details are available here http://library.techguy.org/wiki/TSG_Posting_a_Screenshot

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* Run Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector  
Download and install*
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to copy the program across to the faulty PC
Save the file to a USB flash drive or other removable media. Plug it into the working computer with internet access and copy the file and install the program. 
You will now need to take a screen shot and copy that back to the working PC and attach the screen shot in a reply on the forum here.

If you do not have another PC - do you have a phone connected to the internet - can you photograph the result and post the image in a reply

http://www.xirrus.com/Products/Wi-Fi-Inspector.aspx ( the site now appears to require a business email, so try the links below)
links to the program

http://www.pcworld.com/downloads/file_download/fid,77196-order,4/download.html
http://www.softpedia.com/progDownload/Xirrus-Wi-Fi-Monitor-Download-99109.html
http://download.cnet.com/Xirrus-Wi-Fi-Inspector/3000-18508_4-75758254.html}[/i]

Then run and install the program - on a wireless enabled PC/Laptop
if you get an error - You need will need to have NET Framework installed for the WiFi Inspector to function.
On windows 8 - (i do not have windows 8) but, it would appear that, When you first try to run, you may get a message that .net framework is needed, and included in that message is a link to download/install.

Run the program

A user guide is available here 
http://www.xirrus.com/cdn/pdf/xirruswifiinspectorguide1-2-0

post a screen shot of the program running.
if there are a lot of networks showing can you click on *"networks"* top lefthand area - so we can see all the network information.

*post which SSID name is yours, its located in the list, under network "Adapter Name" (1st column) 
*

Note:
For a reliable (or robust as the Xirrus user guide says) wireless connection you need a signal of about -70 dBm or better. "A desirable signal level for a robust Wi-Fi connection will be green".
note: the signal level is a negative number, so for example -88 is worst and -40 is better

To post a screen shot of the active window.

*Windows XP*
Hold the Alt key and press the PrtScn key. Open the Windows PAINT application (Start> All Programs> Accessories> Paint) and Paste the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file.

*Vista or Windows 7*
you can use the "snipping tool" which is found in Start> All programs> Accessories> Snipping Tool
http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/tutorials/how-to-use-the-windows-snipping-tool/

*Windows 8*
you can use the snipping tool > Open Snipping Tool (From the Windows 8 Start Screen, type "snip" and press enter.
>Press the Esc. key.
>go back to your Windows 8 start screen - Swipe from left or press Window Button
>Press Ctrl+PrntScr button to use Snipping Tool
see here
http://www.pcadvisor.co.uk/opinion/windows/3415854/how-take-screenshot-in-windows-8/
http://www.pcadvisor.co.uk/how-to/windows/3405830/how-take-screenshot-in-windows-8/

To upload the screen shot to the forum, open the full reply window ("Go Advanced" button) and use the Manage Attachments button to upload it here.
Full details are available here http://library.techguy.org/wiki/TSG_Posting_a_Screenshot


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> i hv no idea


 about what ? !


----------



## Herbie7690 (Jan 3, 2014)

I have installed the inssider program and attached is the screenshot of the results. My SSID is TPP4G_632B5B

I decided to move my laptop to the room with the wireless router in it, where it will get a much stronger connection, the ps3 is still connected via network bridge to my laptop.

Now the network bridge does work, however, the internet does not connect to my computer, which means that there is still no internet going into my ps3, see the other attachment if that explains it any better than I did.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

a little confused

the objective was to see the strength of the wireless signal in the location of the PS3 


> I decided to move my laptop to the room with the wireless router in it, where it will get a much stronger connection,


then there is a problem - as about 6ft from the router with no obstacles i would expect a much better signal

so this inSSIDer screen shot - where where you located , as -67 is not a good signal , and if this was

dont worry about ipv6 
the screen shot shows ipv4 connected and with internet
and bytes being sent and received


----------



## Herbie7690 (Jan 3, 2014)

This screenshot was taken next to the ps3, i get a signal strength of around 38 nearby the router. sorry about that.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

thats OK - so its possible its a much poorer signal on the PS3 depending on PS3 wireless adapters sensitivity 

when you try and connected to a wireless network on the PS3 - what happens ?


----------



## Herbie7690 (Jan 3, 2014)

It says that a DNS error has occurred, the number of this error was 80710102, and after trying many solutions that i found from google, none of them have worked.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

we could try a few things - if you wanted to - not sure what you have tried before 

you could setting up the PS3 to use google open DNS servers
8.8.8.8
and if a second is required
8.8.4.4

and allow the main IP info to be obtained automatically

we could also try inputting a manual IP as well


----------



## Herbie7690 (Jan 3, 2014)

I have tried multiple different DNS numbers (google, open dns, one other one that had a few fours in it but i cant quite remember :/...).

If i automatically input the IP address, it says the attempt to obtain an IP address timed out, which i assume is because of a bad internet connection.
If I manually input the IP address (from ipconfig /all), it will either say the DNS error or the key information exchange timed out, which i again assume is because of a bad wireless connection.
I can try moving the ps3 and the router as close together as I can, however i cannot do that until morning.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> I can try moving the ps3 and the router as close together as I can, however i cannot do that until morning.


 i would do that and see if it works near the router and at least that confirms a poor wireless signal

its possible the same is happening on the laptop - bridge connection - if a poor connection


----------



## Herbie7690 (Jan 3, 2014)

Alright, I'll get back to you within the next 24 hours


----------



## Herbie7690 (Jan 3, 2014)

I was only able to move the wireless router and the ps3 about 2 metres closer together, which didnt solve anything, the exact same problems occured as before.

I think i might just leave it, i will be moving house in about 1 month where i will have proper (wired) internet, so i can do without it until then 

Thanks for your help


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> I think i might just leave it, i will be moving house in about 1 month where i will have proper (wired) internet, so i can do without it until then


 while its next to the router - check it works on cable

my son had loads of issues with a PS3 and an X-Box connecting to a new router and it would connect to any other router , except hes - so it maybe a router issue 
But worth checking if it works on cable ok from the direct router connection while there


----------

